
Show HN: Risk Assessment Tool for Teams - userium
Hey! I&#x27;m an engineer and facilitated hundreds of risk assessment sessions throughout my career. 
I built https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamsuccess.io to make risk assessment sessions more engaging for teams, and help teams identify risks continuously.<p>I&#x27;d love feedback, and I&#x27;m interested to hear how your team currently does risk assessments?
======
userium
Here's the link again: [https://teamsuccess.io/](https://teamsuccess.io/)

